# Stolen Springer spaniel puppy



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Stolen Springer spaniel puppy / Berinsfield Oxon / Spread the word to help find this poor pup. Bruce
Breed:	Springer Spaniel (English)
Colour:	Liver/white
Age:	Less than 1 year old
Missing since:	31 January 2012 at around 16:00hrs
Sex:	Male
Collar: Yes
Microchipped:	Yes
Other info:	He is only 17 weeks old.
Circumstances:	Bruce was stolen from his owner while out walking. A male on a scooter approached from behind, pushed the owner to the ground and made off with the puppy.

Stolen Dog - Liver/white Springer Spaniel (English) Abingdon area on AnimalFinders.co.uk

View topic - Stolen Springer spaniel puppy • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

What an awful thing to have happen! I really hope he is home safe and sound very soon.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Disgusting 

I hope the evil people involved are found soon and poor Bruce can be reunited with his owners.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

That sounds similar to the cavalier pup a few months back. He was stolen by a couple on a scooter! Poor chap, poor owners! near me as well.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Good news everyone! Bruce is now home. His owner was contacted 
last night (in suspicious circumstances) and a pickup was arranged. 
Apparently, no money changed hands and Bruce seems well. 
Thanks to you all for your help with this.


----------

